# Autologin Suse10.1 ohne GUI



## zirag (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
bin noch nicht so gewandt in Sachen Linux, und schon gar nicht ohne GUI ^^

Ich habe mir gerade ein Server System erstellt, Suse10.0
Ich habe Samba auch zum laufen bekommen, zwar mit Yast aber macht ja nichts.
Nur muss ich mich bei jedem Start anmelden mit name und pw.
Ich möchte gerne, dass das System sich automatisch anmeldet.
Unter Yast hab ich dazu nichts gefunden

Wie kann ich das in der Shell oder in einer Config einstellen?

Danke schonmal
mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Juni 2007)

Eine Antwort hab ich zwar grad nicht parat, und ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt auch, dass dies in der Shell nicht moeglich ist (schlimm genug, dass KDM und so dies ermoeglichen), aber ich wuerde, allgemein und vor allem bei einem Server, davon abraten.


----------



## zirag (30. Juni 2007)

aber das ist doch blöd, ich will ja den Server ohne Peripherie stehen haben, ich will den einschalten, warten bis gebootet wurde und denn auf meine Daten zugreifen können (fileserver)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (30. Juni 2007)

Dafuer muss aber keine lokale Anmeldung stattfinden. Die Netzwerkdienste starten doch schon vor der Anmeldung.
Die Anmeldung zum Zugriff auf den Rechner erfolgt dann ueber das Netzwerk, z.B. per SSH, FTP oder Samba.


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo!

Ausserdem müsstest Du Dich beim Zugriff über das Netzwerk, auch wenn Du lokal schon angemeldet bist, trotzdem vom entfernten Rechner aus anmelden.
Mit anderen Worten: eine lokale Anmeldung ist nur dann nötig, wenn Du auch lokal arbeiten willst (was auf grund der nicht vorhandenen Peripherie etwas schwer sein dürfte  ).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## zirag (30. Juni 2007)

Achso,
Okay das wusste ich nicht  

Danke euch beiden

mfg ZiRaG


----------

